# Anti-mode 8033



## Spacecake13 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi guys
Just brought a arcam avr400 and run the speaker set up would there be any benefit in adding a anti-mode


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It depends. If your AVR has 4-5 fully parametric filters dedicated to the subwoofer channel, then you don’t need the Antimode. If it doesn’t then you could benefit with the Antimode.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Spacecake13 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok thanks Wayne ill look it up not sure if it does


----------

